# Grub auflösung

## Tranalogic1987

Hallo,

ich habe da eine Frage, ich möchte gern bei meinem Grub die Auflösung höher stellen (ist gerade auf 320x280 pixel).

Meine Frage: geht das irgendwie? Wenn ja dann sagt mir bitte wie. In der grub Manual steht leider nichts und im Forum hab ich auch nichts gefunden, ich glaub bei meinem alten Redhat System war die Auflösung sogar höher, also müsste es möglich sein.

Für jede Antwort bin ich dankbar.  :Wink: 

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## Dr_Pepper

 *Tranalogic1987 wrote:*   

> In der grub Manual steht leider nichts und im Forum hab ich auch nichts gefunden

 

Das Gentoo-Handbuch wäre ein Versuch wert gewesen...

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Naja da hatte ich auch gesucht. Ahja falls jemand glaubt das ich die Auflösung beim Kernel hochstellen will liegt er falsch. Hab einen funktionierenden Bootsplash.  :Smile:  Bin dann nochmal die GRUB Manual durchforschen vielleicht steht ja das drinnen.

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Hmm hab leider nichts gefunden, weder auf der GRUB Homepage noch in den Manuals.   :Sad: 

----------

## Schnitzel

Vielleicht meinst du ja das?

```
Optional: Framebuffer

Wenn Sie Ihren Kernel mit Framebuffer Unterstützung konfiguriert haben (oder die genkernel Standardkonfiguration nutzen), müssen Sie ein vga Statement zu Ihrer Bootloaderkonfigurationsdatei hinzufügen, wenn sie Framebuffer benötigen. Die nächste Tabelle listet die verfügbaren vga Werte auf, die Sie benutzen können. In den Beispielkonfigurationsdateien benutzen wir 800x600 @ 16bpp, daher 788.

Für das vga Statement:

640x480    800x600    1024x768    1280x1024

8 bpp    769    771    773    775

16 bpp    785    788    791    794

32 bpp    786    789    792    795

Wenn Sie einen 2.6 Kernel benutzen und vesafb-tng benutzen müssen Sie anstelle dessen ein video Statement benutzen. Die Syntax ist <width>x<height>-<depth>@<refresh> zum Beispiel: 1024x768-16@60.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt.

Merken Sie sich diesen Wert (oder schreiben Sie ihn auf), Sie werden ihn wenig später brauchen.

Wählen Sie nun einen Bootloader aus der obigen Tabelle aus. 
```

Zum Beispiel:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=788
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Tranalogic1987: Wenn du das screen mit den Menüs von GRUB vor der Wahl des Betriebsystems meinst, dann glaube ich, dass es nicht möglich ist. Irgendwie sehen ich nicht, was das bringen soll.

----------

## Arudil

nein sucht er nicht.

er will die Auflösung von Grub erhöhen, nicht vom Framebuffer.

Und dazu kann ich nur sagen: mit dem grub geht das wohl ned. SuSE hat nen Grub der das kann, inwiefern die den gepatcht haben oder sonst was gemacht haben weiss ich aber auch nich :-/

/edit:

Hier der Grub von SuSE (ja, tolles foto  :Wink: ):

http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/prokop/grub.jpgLast edited by Arudil on Mon Feb 07, 2005 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

er will doch die Auflösung von Grub selbst verändern, nicht die vom Framebuffer!

Das dürfte aber nur schwer möglich sein, ich hab zumindest noch keinen Grub gesehen gesehen, der einen "echten" Grafikmodus verwendet hat, AFAIK ist das nur purer ASCII-Text (80x25 Modus) und eben das Hintergrundbild, das wahrscheinlich einfach vorher in den Videospeicher rüberkopiert wird.

ChrisM

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Naja, schade dass das nicht funktioniert, aber interessant wäre es schon gewesen.  :Smile:  Vielleicht find ich ein Splashimage was auf 320x280 optimiert ist.   :Razz: 

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## b3cks

 *Tranalogic1987 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
> 
> Naja, schade dass das nicht funktioniert, aber interessant wäre es schon gewesen.  Vielleicht find ich ein Splashimage was auf 320x280 optimiert ist.  
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

darüber wäre ich auch mal froh.

hab bis jetz auch keine netten splash-images für grub gefunden und zum selbermachen fehlt mir die zeit.

----------

## Arudil

Ich les jetzt gerade erst richtig dass ihr ne Auflösung von 320x280 habt.

Hier z.B. gibts Splashimages im 640x480 Format, und die werden bei mir richtig angezeigt. Ich weiss jetzt allerdings nicht ob Grub die evtl auch nur skaliert und dann als 320x280 anzeigt

----------

## Anarcho

Mein Gott, wen interessieren denn Grub-spashimages?

Grub wird bei mir ca. 1 sec angezeigt, nämlich bis ich Enter drücke.

Da ist mir das total egal, wie das aussieht und welche Auflösung das hat!

----------

## Arudil

Das geht aus deinem Post deutlich hervor

----------

## Tranalogic1987

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Gott, wen interessieren denn Grub-spashimages?
> 
> Grub wird bei mir ca. 1 sec angezeigt, nämlich bis ich Enter drücke.
> ...

 

Hmm ich find sieht ein bisschen besser aus, was zb. bringt ein Bootsplash oder der Framebuffer support? Ist irgendwie auch so unnötig und ich hab ihn auch nur weils stylischer aussieht und mal was neues ist.   :Wink: 

----------

## WiredEd

 *Quote:*   

> [..], ich glaub bei meinem alten Redhat System war die Auflösung sogar höher, also müsste es möglich sein

 

Vielleicht hilft ein Blick in dein "altes" RedHat-System?

----------

## c07

Eine bessere Auflösung hätt schon Vorteile; insbesondere wenn man beim Booten die Kernelparameter editieren will.

----------

## primat

 *Tranalogic1987 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm ich find sieht ein bisschen besser aus, was zb. bringt ein Bootsplash oder der Framebuffer support? Ist irgendwie auch so unnötig und ich hab ihn auch nur weils stylischer aussieht und mal was neues ist.  

 

Da outen sich wieder die Leute, die nur unter X areiten   :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe*

Also okay ich oute mich hier als

a) fbsplashuser

b) entrance-login-manager-user

c) kde und enlightenment user (wobei letzteres nur nett aussieht und bei mir noch alles andere wie konfiguriert ist)

d) hab ich ein eigenes splash image für kde *freu*

e) ist es nicht schön soviel sinnlosen kitsch zu haben?  :Wink: 

----------

## Tranalogic1987

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft ein Blick in dein "altes" RedHat-System?

 

Öhm ja, ich hab mir mal meine alte RH grub.conf angesehen steht aber auch nichts besonderes drinnen.

 *Quote:*   

> Da outen sich wieder die Leute, die nur unter X areiten 

 

So würd ich das nicht sagen, ich arbeite gern unter X aber arbeite noch lieber auf den ttys, weils einfach schneller geht  ( zb. kopieren von mehreren Dateien) und weil mir das mehr spass macht.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ist es nicht schön soviel sinnlosen kitsch zu haben? 

 

Es gibt nix schöneres  :Wink:  , wenn KDE bei mir mal funken würde  :Mad:  .

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## Arudil

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> Ich les jetzt gerade erst richtig dass ihr ne Auflösung von 320x280 habt.
> 
> Hier z.B. gibts Splashimages im 640x480 Format, und die werden bei mir richtig angezeigt. Ich weiss jetzt allerdings nicht ob Grub die evtl auch nur skaliert und dann als 320x280 anzeigt

 

Ich hab hier mal nen schönes Splashimage, probiert das mal aus ob die Auflösung grösser wird. Was besseres dürfte man mit der Version die im Portage ist nicht erzielen

http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/images/working-splashimages/gentleblue.xpm.gz

----------

